# Sunrise Records



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Went into a Sunrise Records shop yesterday. You may recall that they bought some of the former HMV outlets, and are trying to bring back "the record shop".

This particular location had not been an HMV. I think it may have been a shoe store or somethingseasonal, previously. What was interesting was its filing system. There were no "sections" (country, alternative, R&B, jazz, etc.). EVERYthing was in one continuous alphabetical section, without regard to genres. So I found Thelonius Monk right after Them Crooked Vultures.

Weird. I'm still not sure if I think it is an adventurous scheme intended to foster serendipity and musical exploration, or merely a product of ignorance, laziness, or simple haste. BUt it's different, I'll grant you.

Has anyone else stumbled onto something similar at any other Sunrise outlets?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The irony is HMV almost pushed Sunrise out of the market "back in the day".... 

At least they're trying. I think it's good a brick & mortar retailer is attempting to regain some of the pie from the on-line download market. I am a tactile guy, I like having a hard copy. I was one of the last of my friends to still purchase CD's. I never stopped collecting vinyl, so I'm back to that. I like how most new LP's have a digital download. That way I can still load the tunes onto my phone or iPod. Yes, I said iPod!! I still have one. Can't take your records on a road trip, and I don't want to clog up my phone with that much music. The iPod is 180G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So I found Thelonius Monk right after Them Crooked Vultures.


This is my laugh for the day! Thanks!



mhammer said:


> Has anyone else stumbled onto something similar at any other Sunrise outlets?


One of our 'local' Sunrise stores (Cambridge) is by "sections".

I haven't been to the (other) one in Kitchener (Fairview Mall)
Maybe @SWLABR knows if it is in "sections" or "alphabetical"


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't been into a "new" Sunrise yet... I still don't buy much new vinyl, I go to places with mostly used, and some new. I really should check it out though. My buddy said the one in Guelph is really good.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I popped into the one in Newmarket just after Christmas. They didn't seem to have the traditional "sections" either. I imagine that is at least partly due to the proliferation of sub-genres and that fact that no one wants to think of their particular tastes as "Pop". I was very surprised how busy the store was. I think that the one in Newmarket has always been a Sunrise branded store.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The one in Pickering has sections.

It was previously an HMV store.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Their band t-shirts are cheap @ 2 for $20, that's pretty much Wal Mart pricing if not better, and the stores around here have pretty good selection. I have a bunch.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think the ones in london have sections.

Feel free to buy our LP through sunrise, folks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The one in the Bonnie Doon mall in Edmonton has sections. It was previously an HMV. I am surprised they opened that one up given that both Target and Sears have gone belly up within the last five years. Biggest outlets there a Stitches Factory Outlet, Shoppers Drug Mart and Dollarama.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I haven't been into a "new" Sunrise yet... I still don't buy much new vinyl, I go to places with mostly used, and some new. I really should check it out though. My buddy said the one in Guelph is really good.


The "new" vinyl is superior to the "old". Heavier (deep grooves for better sound and no warpage). Centred (no tonearm waving at you). Silent as a CD. The new ones are made with pride, not the mass-produced crap from back in the day. I have replaced some of my favourites. Hendrix, Love, Grateful Dead, Mothers of Invention, etc.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don’t buy a lot of new vinyl either, the prices are ridiculous. I was happy to see Sunrise go in that direction and replace HMV, but dismayed at the outrageous pricing.

And while new vinyl may be thicker, etc, a lot of the rereleases are from digital masters and don’t sound as good. There are some exceptions, like a couple Hendrix and Sabbath reissues that are from the analogue masters, and ZZ ones, but newer Pearl Jam rereleases sound horrible, among others.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> The "new" vinyl is superior to the "old". Heavier (deep grooves for better sound and no warpage). Centred (no tonearm waving at you). Silent as a CD. The new ones are made with pride, not the mass-produced crap from back in the day. I have replaced some of my favourites. Hendrix, Love, Grateful Dead, Mothers of Invention, etc.


I do own a good chunk of "new", and you're right, the quality, thickness is better. Something about the old stuff I like. I love finding a first press, or a hard to find label. I have 3 Smiths pieces issued on _Rough Trade_. They are the pride and joy of my collection. Along with a numbered White Album. 
The only new one I'm really disappointed with is a Tragically Hip release of Road Apples. It was released on _Music on Vinyl_. It is terrible!! Ghosting, and just overall poor sound. I have Fully Completely, and Day for Night released on MCA and they are great! 
Agree with all the flabbergasted folks at the price tag on new!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Agree with all the flabbergasted folks at the price tag on new!


Huh? I thought that $20 to $30 was dirt cheap. What are they going for now?

Pearl Jam? Would that be a classic analog recording in the first place. I know nothing about these "new" acts. Lol. 

My new Doors albums are wonderful.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$30 for a record is a lot? CD's are still $25 sometimes...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think without sections would be easier. Perhaps more to dig through, but at least the grey area stuff is not in the wrong category as someone else mentioned. I'm glad to see Surise carrying on. I dont care for online buying.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> I do own a good chunk of "new", and you're right, the quality, thickness is better. Something about the old stuff I like. I love finding a first press, or a hard to find label. I have 3 Smiths pieces issued on _Rough Trade_. They are the pride and joy of my collection. Along with a numbered White Album.
> The only new one I'm really disappointed with is a Tragically Hip release of Road Apples. It was released on _Music on Vinyl_. It is terrible!! Ghosting, and just overall poor sound. I have Fully Completely, and Day for Night released on MCA and they are great!
> Agree with all the flabbergasted folks at the price tag on new!



Yes, I was super disappointed with the sound of Road Apples, as well as Up To Here, and they were $50-60 each.




KapnKrunch said:


> Huh? I thought that $20 to $30 was dirt cheap. What are they going for now?
> 
> Pearl Jam? Would that be a classic analog recording in the first place. I know nothing about these "new" acts. Lol.
> 
> My new Doors albums are wonderful.


Most of the albums I or my daughters were interested in were $80 more, unfortunately. For one album.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Was in one yesterday...it ain't no Sam the Record Man.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dont buy overpriced classics.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Budda said:


> Dont buy overpriced classics.


Totally. I got Sabotage and Are You Experienced new for $20 each a couple years ago, both are from the analogue masters and both sound fantastic. That’s the range/quality level that should be the norm, to me.

We were in Sunrise the other day and my daughter wanted the new Taylor Swift album and it was $70. She also wanted the Stranger Things soundtrack and that was $80. I wanted the new QOTSA record and it was $50.

Sorry to go on about it... really bugs me.  Here they have a physical music product people are willing to pay for and they’re pricing it through the roof. 

Anyway, what is the name of your band? I’ll look for the record in our Sunrise.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey @TubeStack you will have to order it in. Sparrows - Let the silence stay where it was.

As for pricing of popular bands, its what people will pay. A double LP will cost more as well. A single LP should be $25-$35 if its not a rarer pressing, in my limited knowledge.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

TubeStack said:


> Most of the albums I or my daughters were interested in were $80 more, unfortunately. For one album.


Holy ----!!! (insert expletive of your choice)

Here is an "extravagant" collectors item. Brand new Captain Beefheart _Clear_ _Spot_ in the original-style clear embossed plastic jacket (with insert card) -- *from* *Australia!! *Only $60 with the transPacific shipping.

CAPTAIN BEEFHEART AND THE MAGIC BAND 'Clear Spot' Vinyl LP NEW | eBay

Or get the reissue-style card jacket for $30

Captain Beefheart And The Magic Band ‎- Clear Spot LP | eBay 

Sunrise can kiss my ----!!! (proffer body part of your choice)


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

It costs a lot to get records manufactured and there is a huge backlog at all the pressing plants. You may have noticed that new releases come out on CD and streaming services before the record is available. With Gord Downie’s final album, the record came out two months later than the CD. 

That said, I’ll buy records at $20 or $30 when there is something I want. I also pay for Spotify and buy used records and CDs, so I don’t shell out money for new vinyl every week. CDs are a better bargain for physical media if you want to save some money. I think they are overlooked now, but the quality is excellent generally speaking and they are far more convenient than records too.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep, $50+ is not unusual. I don't see many $20 ones... well, nothing I fancy. $35 is my "normal" for new. I scored huge with a new _London Calling_ re-issue from the master tapes for $28! Remember kids, that's a double! 

I'm becoming pretty good pals with the new/used record guy in Cambridge. He said you would not believe the cost of most Rap LP's, and they always sell. Constant waiting lists for stuff. I said, "If that keeps the stuff I like down in price, I'm all for $100.00 JZ LP's!!"

It's worth what someone is willing to pay!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> ... and there is a huge backlog at all the pressing plants.


Well, that's most of it. There are not a lot of record pressing plants - I want to say less than 20 worldwide. Add to that that he with the biggest budget gets printed first, and you have a never-ending backlog. I have a friend who is part of a record pressing company (he does the design work) and their wait time is somehow ridiculously short compared to most companies.

I like having records because I like the sleeves and liner notes that are 4x the size of CD's. I still enjoy CD's because they go in my car (and some of my CD collection is not in my iTunes). When you enjoy music that isn't as mainstream, I *think* the records come in at a little less $$.

If you really want to see your money go to the right place, buy albums (preferred format) from the band/artist at their merch table.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I'm becoming pretty good pals with the new/used record guy in Cambridge.


Are you talking about Forch's Record Store? I was there not long ago with GC forumite @Hamstrung . Beautiful store..very impressive!
I grew up in Cambridge (Galt) and it is nice to see the downtown gradually appearing to be 'rejuvinated'.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> Are you talking about _Forch's Record Store_? I was there not long ago with GC forumite @Hamstrung . Beautiful store..very impressive!
> I grew up in Cambridge (Galt) and it is nice to see the downtown gradually appearing to be 'rejuvinated'.


Yep! Guys name is Paul, but everyone calls him "Forch".

He has basically spoiled me in regards to used vinyl buying, and I've told him as much! His store is so well laid out, everything has been cleaned before he puts it on the racks, they all come in the heavy plastic. There are sooooooo many records he opts not to sell because they aren't in good enough shape. If it's for sale, it's in good condition. Ain't nobody used it for an ashtray in the 70's.


----------

